# Where do you find information that's not in the handbook?



## Davsjo (Apr 7, 2013)

All new nifty features in FreeBSD are obviously not documented in the FreeBSD Handbook. Take for example the new X11 KMS support, which should be essential to a lot of new users. The feature is mentioned in the release notes for 9.1 and the install procedure is mentioned in this forum, but where are you supposed to find official information and instructions about it? My question is: where do you primarily search for information about features that aren't mentioned in the Handbook? Google or some more qualified source of information?

(This is not supposed to be a bashing of the not so up to date Handbook - I know that everyone involved are doing their best and it's still an impressive document.)


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 7, 2013)

One may subscribe to the mailing lists (freebsd-ports; freebsd-questions)...[ If I had more time I'd subscribe to freebsd-stable...]  The mailing lists are also online; one can review them on a set schedule if need be.  Others may answer more completely.


----------

